# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  Grasp, telepresence robot, Akarsh Sanghi, Singapore

## Airicist

Developer - Akarsh Sanghi

----------


## Airicist

Article "Grasp telepresence robot puts a remote teacher on your shoulder"

by Colin Jeffrey
February 25, 2015

----------

